# Radio stations in English



## JgmLeonard (Nov 4, 2010)

I have found many radio stations on the internet in Spanish but does anyone know of any links to Mexican radio stations that broadcast over the internet in English?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

KMEX gave it a try but is no longer broadcasting. They still have a web site

http://www.kmexradio.fm/


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JgmLeonard said:


> I have found many radio stations on the internet in Spanish but does anyone know of any links to Mexican radio stations that broadcast over the internet in English?


Ana Maria Salazar broadcasts the news in English every day in a one half hour show on Imagen radio. She was a member of the Clinton administration, in charge of drug policy in the Pentagon I believe. She does a bunch of different things now, includig a daily English language news program.
Ana Mara Salazar Grupo Imagen


----------

